# The Writing Desk RWS Show...



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Watch Bob and Rick make the writing desk tonight. I hadn't seen this one before. This is one where they use a couple different jigs to make. Anyway, the round top lid to the storage are on the desk was nice and that jig they used that was kind of a sled of sorts running on the 1 inch brass template was pretty cool! Wish this one had been a 2 part show. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Do you mean this one ?
704 - The Writing Box:
If so it's a neat box and the way Bob made the top was also neat, the old Pro. has may neat jigs in his head. 

Bj )


In one of the most unusual projects ever, master craftsmen Bob & Rick Rosendahl create an exquisite walnut "escritoire" or "writing box"! The ‘lap top’ of the 15th century, the "escritoire" was the original desk. 
Today, Bob will show you how to cut the 15 bevels for the rounded lid while Rick cuts perfect box joints for the delicate little tray! Top it off with a discussion of the unique hardware installation and you have "the writing box"...today in the "Router Workshop"!


http://www.routerworkshop.com/S700.html#70

Order E-Plan

U.S. Customers Click Here!
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?product=PL10704

Canadian Customers Click Here! 
http://ca.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?product=PL10704


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Yup that's the one Bob. That sort of hanging sled to make the beveled pieces round was about as slick as it gets. Very cool. I thought it was funny when Bob kept saying "you guys probably think this is chinsy... but it works!" I thought that was pretty cool! Nead show, wish they had done a 2 part to show the whole thing but physically it was a small project so probably couldn't justify it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Most of the jigs are "chinsy" but they all work just the way they should when Bob sets them up , You can almost see the wheels turning in Bob's head when he saw the writing desk, Now how can I make that on a router table ,but do it simple and easy.
I guess that's why his has a router show   and why we all watch him do his thing.

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes you are right Bob. I wish they would do a show just on building of jigs etc. I bet they have made more jigs than we can imagine! 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

I wish Mark would make a new item called Tips and Wood Chips , Ricks thing and Bob would add some of the jigs he has made . (show & tell thing)
So we could copy them and use them also , in some of the shows Bob will show how to make some of them but it's real quick thing on the PBS shows and it's hard to recall all of them.

Bj 

Corey
I just recalled a snapshot (of the jig) I have on the forum that Bob use ,see links below.
This is for a slot cutter but it's the same one almost for the writing table but with a offset (1/32" ) on the out feed end of the jig, to use a flush trim bit to set the 22 1/2deg. cut for the round top parts.

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/jigs-fixtures/2349-spline-jig-slotfence.jpg

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2536-spline-jig.html

Also just flip this jig over ▼ and make the holding ends for round lid parts,screw them to the dado jig and move it over the bottoming/dish bit.

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/jigs-fixtures/2617-dado-jig-plunge-router-508.jpg
http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/jigs-fixtures/2618-dado-jig-plunge-router-509.jpg
http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/jigs-fixtures/2619-dado-jig-plunge-router-510.jpg

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent Bob, I saved that! Thank you. 

corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Corey

Hope it helps 

It looks like the hardware came from Lee Valley ,I just got a new catalog and saw them in it.
If you make one besure to post a snapshot of the old type laptop computer .

Bj


----------

